
Ask HN: Who's Got a Bullet-Proof Web Dev Consulting Contract? (USA) - artur_makly
Care to share it?
It should cover &quot;agile&quot; model of Time &amp; Materials and have some terms for a &#x27;retainer&#x27; or deposit.<p>thanks!
======
smt88
Many lawyers will have this and be happy to give it to you for a fairly
reasonable fee. Mine charged me $150 (30 min of work).

Asking people to share something they paid for is irritating. Trying to use
someone else's legal work, which may have been customized for their business
or their state, is risky.

And, finally, though I'm not a lawyer, it's my understanding that legal
contracts can be copyrighted. Sharing them might be copyright infringement, I
suppose. I'm not sure, though.

~~~
artur_makly
[http://Docracy.com](http://Docracy.com) seems to solve this. Sharing is
caring.

